# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  ALARM-utrka beba u hodalicama!

## momtobe

http://www.kraljeviulice.com/CestIsDBest.aspx?id=207

Odvija se u petak, mislim da treba upozoriti organizatore Cest is the best-a. Što učiniti?

----------


## apricot

budem ja.
hvala na obavijesti.

----------


## spooky

aaaaaaaaa, hodaliceeeeeee!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

pa to je tradiconolana utrka
odrzava se vec 10 godina valjda, od kad je festivala

i... drzim fige da bude ukinuta
go apri go!!!

----------


## snoopygirl

prvi put vidim  :shock: 

pa gooooo apriiiiiiiiiii  :D

----------


## apricot

trebam im napisati dopis i predočiti sve što imam...
za ovu godinu je, naravno, kasno, ali nadam se da ćemo uspjeti za sljedeću...

zapravo bih voljela imati i roditelje u potpisu, samo ne znam kako da sačuvam tajnost imena i prezimena na forumu.
možete mi slati na mail koji mi je u profilu

----------


## ~Dedi Kul~

Poslano!

----------


## Mukica

> ja bi radije da ti slozis pismo o stetnosti
> ja ga potpisem i saljem im sa svoje adrese na mejl
> 
> cini mi se da je veci efekt od 50 mejlova s razlicitih adresa nego od jednog s recimo 50 potpisa

----------


## Arwen

ako treba potpis tu sam,za pisanje nemam dara

----------


## Pina

Kako netko moze biti toliko GLUP i uopce smisliti tako nesto!!  :shock:

----------


## Angie75

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bi radije da ti slozis pismo o stetnosti
> ja ga potpisem i saljem im sa svoje adrese na mejl
> 
> cini mi se da je veci efekt od 50 mejlova s razlicitih adresa nego od jednog s recimo 50 potpisa


I ja bih tako. Ili čak oboje.

----------


## stray_cat

jel se moze objavit ovdje spranca maila koj im se moze slati?

----------


## Mukica

> Kako netko moze biti toliko GLUP i uopce smisliti tako nesto!!  :shock:


ja ne mislim da je bilo tko glup
ljudima je tako nesto fora i slatko

a ideja je losa zato jer ljudi nisu informirani i znaju jako malo ili gotovo nista o stetnosti hodalica

----------


## apricot

Potpisujem Mukicu!

Nažalost, ljudi ne znaju kolika je štetnost hodalica: zakazala je edukacija i...OPET... je marketing prejak.

Sada smo u prilici napraviti NEŠTO!
Cest d best je jak Festival, meni najdraži.
Imamo priliku barem njima predočiti neke informacije, a onda neka oni vide što će s njima.

Hvala vam svima koji ste se javili na mail, lista je još uvijek otvorena.

 :Heart:

----------


## AndrejaMa

KATASTROFA!

Dakle, što nam je činiti?
Slati ime i prezime apricot, ili ćete objaviti mail na koji da šaljemo prosvjed?

----------


## litala

apri, dodaj nas - po defaultu - slobodno  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ja ću dopis slati sutra, do sada nas ima skoro 50 na listi.
slobodno šaljite i dalje.
 :Heart:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Moje prvo djete je provelo neko vrijeme u hodilici , nazalost jer sam bila neinformirana, te sam podlegla okolini. 
Drugo djete posto je islo na fizikalnu nisam stavila nikako u hodalicu, jer sam se upoznala sa problemima sto hodilica uzrokuje tako da sam je spakovala i u smeće, al nažalost u prozirnoj velikoj kesi je bila tako da za pol sata je vise tamo nije bilo(isla bacati jos smeca) pa je vjerovatno netko koristi...ili je koristio..
Sva sreca da prvo djete nije imalo nikakvih posljedica od hodilice..al ipak mogao je i imati :/ zato dodajem svoj potpis

----------


## apricot

Već nas je 68 na popisu!  :D 
Ovo se zove trominutni aktivizam  8) 

Hvala vam na podršci, odlično nam je krenulo pa ću ipak slati još danas popodne...

Sad me nema neko vrijeme, a kad dođem... mame i tate u akciji   :Heart:

----------


## Juroslav

Najprije molba svima koji odgovaraju na mail koji su dobili: odgovarajte sa 'reply' ('odgovori'), a ne sa 'reply all' ('odgovori svima', ili kak je to već prevedeno), jer inače odgovore dobiju svi kojima je apri poslala mail.

A glede hodalice: D. se prošli vikend prvi put srela s tim čudom i, normalno, morala je sjesti unutra. No, kad se trebalo pomaknuti, ona se lijepo digla na noge (malo je već previsoka za to), primila hodalicu k'o suknjicu, podigla je s poda i prošetala!   :Laughing:  MŽ i ja smo krepali!   :Laughing:

----------


## Roza

> Najprije molba svima koji odgovaraju na mail koji su dobili: odgovarajte sa 'reply' ('odgovori'), a ne sa 'reply all' ('odgovori svima', ili kak je to već prevedeno), jer inače odgovore dobiju svi kojima je apri poslala mail.


POTPISUJEM!!!

----------


## MalaBuba

nek jednostavno umjesto programa utrke beba u hodalicama stave na program utrku beba u puzanju. fora je, a i promiče zdravu aktivnost. to još mogu promijeniti do sutra.
šaljem ti mail, apricot!

----------


## apricot

98 nas je  :D 

Sad šaljem, mislim da je sasvim dovoljno da nas se ovoliko skupilo  :shock:    :Heart:  

Dakle, pazite kad mi šaljete da stisnete replay, umjesto replay all, jer su ljudima zagušeni mailboxi   :Laughing:  

Svakako vam javim reakciju, a ako tko želi vidjeti pismo i potpise, slobodno tražite na mail.

----------


## Imga

Pročitala sam pismo   :Klap:   apricot!

Baš me zanima što će (i da li će) odgovoriti.

apri, baš me nitko tako ne zove, što ćeš - bacili starci ime u vjetar

----------


## retha

> Pina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako netko moze biti toliko GLUP i uopce smisliti tako nesto!!  :shock:
> 
> 
> ja ne mislim da je bilo tko glup
> ljudima je tako nesto fora i slatko
> 
> a ideja je losa zato jer ljudi nisu informirani i znaju jako malo ili gotovo nista o stetnosti hodalica


Potpis!

----------


## apricot

pismo je otišlo, sa 104 potpisana roditelja.

Poslije je došlo još desetak mailova, ali... no, dobro...
Odlično smo ovo obavili, sad ćemo vidjeti hoće li biti ikakvog odgovora.
Još jednom vam svima zahvaljujem, čovjek se dobro osjeća kada ovako nešto odvali, a?

 :Love:

----------


## retha

Ajme..vidila sam prekasno..  :Sad:

----------


## gita75

Ne utrkuju se bebe od početka u hodalicama. Moj Luka je nastupao u utrci beba u puzanju, Ali to je bilo pred kojih 11 godina.

----------


## otocanka

Nisam pročitala temu do kraja već sam ti brže-bolje poslala nick i ime i prezime    :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Već par godina pratim Cest i nisam primjetila utrku u hodalicama...možda je nije bilo prije?

Čekamo svi njihov odgovor...

----------


## may

eh i mi smo zakasnili..  :/

----------


## enela

Kasnim   :Sad:

----------


## Loli

A šta mislite o puzanju po zmazanom asfaltu Cvjetnog?
Ili o tome da roditelji mame djecu slatkišima kako bi brže trčali?
Tko se zapravo zabavlja, roditelji ili djeca?



Mi smo bili na utrci prije dvije godine i super se zabavili.... bilo je odlično!

----------


## Snowflake

Ako će trebati još koji potpis, tu sam :D

----------


## apricot

> A šta mislite o puzanju po zmazanom asfaltu Cvjetnog?
> Ili o tome da roditelji mame djecu slatkišima kako bi brže trčali?
> Tko se zapravo zabavlja, roditelji ili djeca?


Loli, vidi ovo:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43681

----------


## Mukica

loli - ja sam bila mama kojoj uopce nije smetalo da joj dijete puze di god stigne

i po kamenju i stijenama po plazi
i po podovima kafica
i po doma po parketu
i kod susjeda
i po dvoristu
i po pjescaniku u parku
i sve po svuda - gdje god smo dosli

i nisam ih pustala da puzu sve po svuda zato da bi se ja zabavljala gledajuci ih nego zato sto su htjeli istrazivati svijet oko sebe, a to nisu mogli cisti i spickani u dbest autfit, zavezani u kolicima

uopce me nije brinulo sto ce zmazati robu i/ili ruke
ima uvijek negdje vode ili vlaznih maramica pa sam ih sredila kad im je dojadilo
a ves i onak perem svaki dan

ima nas svakakvih

----------


## Loli

Ja isto puštam da puže. Prirodna imunizacija, ha?
Čini mi se da to i nije takav problem kao mamljenje slatkišima .
Odoh na onaj drugi topic, hvala Apri!

----------


## Kejt

ela se jučer utrkivala
bilo je fora, barem nama
ali, bilo je djece koju je sav taj šušur smetao, neka su plakala, čak gadno plakala, roditelji svejedno nisu odustajali  :/ 
to, u kombinaciji s 'mamljenjem' (meni osobno čak nije problem da su 'mamilice' bili slatkiši. uostalom, nisam gledala i ne znam jesu li bili slatkiši ili što već) je too much, tu su se roditelji stvarno 'pokazali', nema šta

----------


## Kejt

a puzanje - tu sam se htjela nadovezati.
kad je ela bila mala, ne znam točno, ali mogla je imati kojih sedam, osam mjeseci, pustila sam ju puzati po jednom novozagrebačkom trgiću. u neposrednoj blizini sam sjedila i pila kavu s jedom dragom 'forumskom' mamom. pogađate, našao se dušebrižnik da se zaprijeti, dobro slušajte, socijalnom službom. vjerojatno jedan od onih što te ne pušta da na pješačkom pređeš ulicu s kolicima, nego lijepo produži, sirovina.

----------


## paws

Moram priznati da sam prije godinu dana bila dosta ograničena po tom pitanju kada je sinčić od moje seke počeo puzati.
Priča ona meni, on ti puže po dvorištu, po cesti, dođemo na Trg i sjednemo si na klupu i on bi dolje puzao, velim ja njoj pa nečeš ga valjda pustiti po toj zmazanoći, a u međuvremenu on udri u plač i kak onda da ga ne pusti.
Evo sada kad ja imam svog sinčića od 4,5mjeseca i vidim kako voli istraživati svakodnevne novosti u svijetu oko sebe, mislim si pa kako mu nebi dopustila kada će htketi da puže i proučava sve što ga zanima, najslađi moj.  :Heart:

----------


## cokolina

> Odlično smo ovo obavili, sad ćemo vidjeti hoće li biti ikakvog odgovora.


no kakve su bile njihove reakcije?

----------


## cokolina

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Odlično smo ovo obavili, sad ćemo vidjeti hoće li biti ikakvog odgovora.  
> 
> 
> no kakve su bile njihove reakcije?


sad sam tek vidjela:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43887

----------

